

Building a proof of concept? Try Twitter - vitoc
http://www.vitochin.com/blog/building-a-proof-of-concept-try-twitter

======
aen
I was in a company that created "apps" on Twitter. It's basically a bot that
responds to input of a predefined syntax. If you tweet "@twitterbot weather
singapore today" it will give you the weather. It could be an execution
problem that people just didn't find it intuitive enough to use Twitter this
way. So it didn't succeed as a concept prover.

